# bsnl speed up...



## tweety_bird_bunny (Oct 11, 2004)

plz tell me how can i tweak my bsnl dialup setting so that i can improve the speed of my interent connection..... i mean any settings, or tweaks???
also plz tell me if u know the phone rates that apply when i access my bsnl interenet connection???


----------



## demoninside (Oct 11, 2004)

YUP amn as far as tweak is concernt
check out  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8287 it works for dial up too.
any way use a software Artera Turbo it works know as i m on dail up & using it,
any way as far as rates check out www.bsnl.co.in
or these are
from 6.00am to 10.30pm it's 3 mins pluse means 3 min=1.20rs
or 1 hr= 20 pluse= 24rs ISP is not included
in night 10.30pm to 6.00am it's 10 mins =1 pluse=1.20rs
or 1hr= 6pluse= 7.20rs


----------



## IG (Oct 11, 2004)

hey thanks demon...was kinda lazy to go check the rates out on the site..been puttin it away for about 2 months


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 11, 2004)

also u can use firefox or opera browser to increase the speed ...

*img62.exs.cx/img62/9472/signiture.gif


----------



## zeeshan_04 (Oct 12, 2004)

How can I use firefox to increase the speed, drgrudge ???

Please reply soon,

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v189/dextersgenius/Zeeshan.gif


----------



## IG (Oct 12, 2004)

just use it zeeshan m8 
that'll do.
u'll c the diff b/w firefox and ie.


----------



## go4inet (Oct 14, 2004)

it depends upon ur ISP performance !
Try Sify GOLD ! It really rocks !


----------



## demoninside (Oct 15, 2004)

hey go4inet dude
can u tell me about rates & available in cities as soon as possible
i m so desprate to get a 24 hr connection on affordable rate.
i m dehradun


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 16, 2004)

demoninside said:
			
		

> hey go4inet dude
> can u tell me about rates & available in cities as soon as possible
> i m so desprate to get a 24 hr connection on affordable rate.
> i m dehradun


i dont think sify is in deharadun....
 u will have to wait for it...


----------

